# Anyone saw the new PS4 controller



## lord1954man (Feb 22, 2013)

This is the new PS4 controller prototype . The company which revealed this image said it is 100% real but is an early prototype . It is said to have an motion controller (he shiny blue screen at the top)  . what do you think is it wonderful or horrible. I think it is not good  and should change.


----------



## RCuber (Feb 22, 2013)

Go here


----------

